

How to encode video for mobile devices (iPhone/iPad, Android, etc.) - jon_dahl
http://zencoder.com/encoder-blog/2010/09/30/how-to-encode-video-for-mobile-use/

======
gte910h
That's a particularly meaty blog post, for which I (a mobile developer) have
used several of the configurations or very close to them when working with
things, and he's spot on.

------
chopsueyar
Useful info.

Anyone care to provide the corresponding ffmpeg CLI examples?

------
chopsueyar
Also, iPads can go up to Baseline 3.1, 1024x768, IIRC.

~~~
carson
It can but Apple doesn't recommend that size for "mobile" use. You can see all
the Apple recommendations here:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/technotes/tn2010/imag...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/technotes/tn2010/images/tn2224_SettingsV2.jpg)

~~~
jon_dahl
Great link. It's specifically for HTTP Streaming, so you can get away with
higher quality for videos downloaded before being watched. But even for
regular old HTTP Progressive Download, these guidelines are very useful.

------
carson
The title of this article is misleading. There is nothing here that says how
to encode video for the mobile devices. It only contains information about the
video formats that the mobile devices can accept.

~~~
seiji
It's a great post. They enumerate a dozen headaches you have to deal with and
edge cases you must account for if you want video on mobile devices.

Or, you know, you could use our free one-click video transcoding service.

We need more "use our service because we save you from doing complicated X, Y,
Z yourself" posts.

